

Apple's iPad outsells Android tablets by 24-to-1 - cHalgan
http://www.bizjournals.com/sacramento/news/2011/07/26/apples-ipad-outsells-android-tablets.html?ana=yfcpc

======
CrazedGeek
Google's numbers presumably only come from tablets running Honeycomb accessing
the Market. Which means non-Honeycomb tablets (which have been out a lot
longer, have greater penetration in non-US lands, etc etc) aren't counted.

I can't find any recent stats, but as of March 2011, the Nook Color sold 3
million units. Way ahead of the 0.9mil quoted in the article, and it's only
for one device.

~~~
Zakuzaa
Nook color ain't a tablet per se. Or is it?

Makes me think, why can't we count ipod touch as a 3" tablet?

~~~
CrazedGeek
B&N call the Color "The Reader's Tablet", so I think it counts.

I think the main difference wrt the Touch is size: if it can easily fit in a
normal pocket, it's a PMP; if it can't, it's a tablet.

